# [SOLVED] Windows 7 BSOD - 0x9f - DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE



## RogeratCCCC

2010 05 24 Description of BSOD Problem 

I would appreciate any advice or analysis of the following BSOD problem. I have tried to include all requested details. Please let me know if any other information is necessary or useful. (I can only access this PC in the evening.) I have tried to ZIP all the requested files and attach them this note. Let me know if this file is not readable for any reason. Thank you so much in advance for any suggestions or solutions that you can find. 

The following description of this problem can be found in the Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 folder with filename: 
!!!!2010 05 24 0 Description of BSOD problem.doc 

A complete Belarc Advisor profile can be found in the Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 folder with filename: 
!!!!2010 05 24 1 Belarc Advisor Current Profile Julies computer.mht. This should describe the hardware in detail. 

The System Performance Report can be found in the Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 folder with filename: 
!!!!2010 05 24 2 PerfMon Report.html

The System Performance Report says “The Security Center is unable to identify an active anti-virus application” but I have Microsoft Security Essentials running and the icon appears in the task bar at the bottom of the screen. 

We have encountered six BSOD problems on this PC since we began using it in March, 2010. The PC was new from Dell with an OEM version of Windows 7 Professional already installed. This is the original version and it has not been reinstalled.

Each BSOD problem is the same: On Shutdown, the “Shutting Down…” screen appears and remains for about 10 minutes. Then the screen goes blank (black), then the screen very briefly displays colored lines and dots, 
Then Windows restarts with Startup options presented. I choose “Start up normally” and Windows starts up normally. When I log on, an error screen appears which says “Windows has recovered from an unexpected shutdown. Windows can check online for a solution to the problem.” Also displayed are Problem Event Name, BCCode, etc. After I press the “Check for Solution” button, the system continues normally. The next time I shut down, all shutdown procedures are processed normally and quickly, and there appears to be no further problems (until the next time it happens). 

All of the dump files have a Bug Check String of “DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE” If this is a driver problem, I would suspect one of the following drivers/devices which were added after we received the system from Dell: Medialink MWN-USB150N USB Wireless Adapter, Microsoft Wireless Mouse, Savin 8035/8035g Network Printer or Canon MP560 WiFi printer. Other drivers include CyberPower Battery Backup and USB external disk drive (not normally attached when these BSOD’s occur). 

Thanks again for any help that you can give. I really appreciate it. 

Roger 

PS I am trying to use the Manage Attachments button to upload the zip file, but Windows 7 is giving me username/password/access problems. I will try to reply to this note with the zip file in a few minutes.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Here is the zip file if this works.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi.

These are the drivers needing updates:



Code:


XAudio64 XAudio64.sys Wed Apr 29 14:21:07 2009
RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 
CAX_CNXT CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Feb 13 16:19:32 2009
CAXHWBS2 CAXHWBS2.sys Fri Feb 13 16:21:18 2009
atikmdag atikmdag.sys Thu Dec 10 01:42:32 2009
netr28ux netr28ux.sys Tue Mar 03 01:24:25 2009
NuidFltr NuidFltr.sys Fri May 08 04:53:31 2009
PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Jun 23 19:16:35 2009

This will update the Realtek audio driver RTKVHD64:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Realtek-HD-Audio-2.48-Driver-download-2539.html

You can update the video card driver atikmdag here:

http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

CAXHWBS2.sys, CAXHWBS2.sys and XAudio64.sys are for the software modem in the system. Please visit the manufacturer's site for an updated driver install.

NuidFltr.sys is for Microsoft keyboard and/or mouse. Please check with them for the latest update for them.

netr28ux.sys is your lan wireless driver. Here is the latest driver for that from their website. Click on the N then the driver will appear:

http://medialinkproducts.com/wirelessUSBAdapter.html


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Thank you TorrentG for your prompt response. However, I am working on the instructions that you gave and am having some problems. These problems (so far) are: 
1. I downloaded the RealTek driver from the guru3d website and executed it. However, I think all it did was to create a folder named guru3d.com and I'm not sure what to do next. 
2. A similar question occurred when I went to the game.amd.com website. The problem here was that I didn't see anything that looked the driver atikmdag. Plus there seemed to be a lot AMD drivers and this computer has an Intel CPU. What am I missing here? 

3. In your list, you didn't say anything about PxHlpa64 so I don't know what that is or where to find it. 

4. I ran out of time so I didn't try to update the other drivers on the list. 

5. Finally, is there a way that I can tell whether the driver has been updated correctly? I am thinking of somewhere that lists the dates that you listed above so that I can see if they have changed after update. I don't know where you got the dates that you listed. 

Sorry to be uninformed on these items. I rarely do anything with drivers besides install new ones and Windows 7 actually did some of them automatically. 

I'll have to work on this some more tomorrow night. Thanks for any additional direction you can give me. 

Roger


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

You're welcome. Alright, let' see here:

1) Look inside that folder. There should be an .exe to run. Possibly called setup.exe or similar. If not, let me know and I'll have a look.

2) If the video is run off of the motherboard, then download the Suite for motherboard/integrated. If the video is run off an add-on card, get the ATI Radeon™ Video Card Drivers. If you're unsure, Google for GPU-Z and run that. Let me know what it says about the video card.

3) PxHlpa64.sys seems to be for Roxio, MusicMatch Jukebox or any other similar software that enabled cd/dvd burning. Update any and all software like this if they are available.

4) Cool. Let me know if you need anything involving them.

5) You can navigate to C:\Windows\System32\drivers and then right click on any driver, then choose properties. Look at details tab....it will tell you the modified date which is the date of the driver we look at.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 05 26 

Hello, TorrentG, I hope you are still out there. Thanks for your help so far. I have made some progress but nothing went as expected. I installed some drivers but none of the file date/times changed, and in two cases below I didn’t install anything. Here is what I have done on each of the drivers that you listed as needing update, as well as my questions about what happened. Thanks in advance for any further advice. I can’t cause the BSOD problem so I don’t know if whatever I did might have fixed the problem or not. 

1. netr28ux	netr28ux.sys Tue	Mar	03	01:24:25	2009	LAN Wireless Driver 
Before updating, this file existed in C:\Windows\System32\drivers with date and time as shown above. 
I downloaded the driver from Media Link and installed it with no problems reported. After installation, the date/time on this file was the SAME as before. If it was updated, shouldn’t it have been different? Or was something else changed perhaps? 

2. XAudio64	XAudio64.sys Wed	Apr	29	14:21:07	2009	Software Modem 
CAX_CNXT	CAX_CNXT.sys	Fri	Feb	13	16:19:32	2009	Software Modem
CAXHWBS2	CAXHWBS2.sys	Fri	Feb	13	16:21:18	2009	Software Modem 
The modem on my system is a Conexant D850 PCI V.92 modem. I went to the Conexant website and it said that they only provide generic drivers that they don’t guarantee will work !! They gave a link to the Dell Drivers and Downloads site, so I went there. Dell has a handy software tool that identifies your system and then lists new drivers that have been released. But there were no drivers at all for modems on the Dell website for my system. Is there any other source for drivers for this system? If not, I am wondering how you determined that these drivers needed updating? In any event, I don’t actually use this modem; it just came with the system, so I am thinking I can just ignore these drivers even if they do need updating. 

3. RTKVHD64	RTKVHD64.sys	Tue	Aug	18	05:29:10	2009	Realtek Audio Driver 
Before update, this file existed in C:\Windows\System32\drivers with date above but with time of 8:29 pm. The Dell website listed an updated driver named Audio: Realtek ALC887 v.6.0.1.5919 A00. I didn’t know if this is the same as what you listed but I downloaded this driver from Dell and installed it. After installation, the date/time on RTKVHD64 is the SAME as before. So was anything updated or not? 

4. atikmdag	atikmdag.sys Thu	Dec	10	01:42:32	2009	Video Driver Card 
Before update, this file existed in C:\Windows\System32\drivers with date above but with time of 6:40 pm. The Dell website listed an updated driver named Video: AMDRadeo HD5450, so I downloaded this driver from Dell and installed it. After installation, the date/time on atikmdag is once again the SAME as before. So did anything get updated or not? 

5. PxHlpa64	PxHlpa64.sys Tue	Jun	23	19:16:35	2009	Roxio CD/DVD burner 
Before update, this file existed in C:\Windows\System32\drivers with date of 7/9/2009 and time of 4 am. 
The Dell website listed an updated driver named Application: Sonic Solutions Roxio Burn v.v1.01, so I downloaded this driver from Dell and installed it. After installation, the date/time on PxHlpa64.sys is the SAME as before. 

6. NuidFltr	NuidFltr.sys Fri	May	08	04:53:31	2009	Microsoft keyboard/mouse 
Before update, this file existed in C:\Windows\System32\drivers but with date 5/9/2009 and time of 1:14 am. I am using a Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse 3000. I checked for drivers at: 
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=MK
but the dropdown list asks me to choose between Windows 7 32 bit only and Windows 7 64 bit only, and I don’t know which to choose. The Belarc Advisor says that I have Windows 7 Professional (x64) which I assume is the 64 bit version, but the drivers are all in the System32 folder. So do I want the 64 bit driver or the 32 bit driver, and how do I know? I didn’t install anything here since I wasn’t sure how to proceed.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

On 64 bit systems like you have, almost all drivers are still located in System32.
You want to install 64 bit drivers only. 

The modem, even if not used, has drivers loaded for it into memory. This can cause a problem on the system if the drivers themselves are faulty for whatever reason. You can open the device manager and disable the modem if it isn't going to be used.

One thing at a time I suppose. Let's start with the audio driver. Please update it from here. Choose "Vista, Windows7 Driver(64bits) Driver only (Executable file)" to download and install from here.


http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

So has this been updated successfully?


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Sorry to be so dense. When I go to the webpage that you mentioned above, I see a rather scary message that says: "To be sure you obtain the full features/customizations provided in your original audio product, please download the latest drivers from your system/motherboard manufacturer's website." If I ignore that and click on "Accept to the above" and Next, then I get a screen that gives a choice of "High Definition Audio Codecs" or "AC'97 Codecs". If I then click on "High Definition Audio Codecs", then the first choice is " Vista/Windows 7 Driver (32/64 bits) Driver only zip file. It does NOT say "64 bit" by itself but "32/64 bits" so is that what I want?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi - 

The bugchecks on all 7 dumps total was as thread title states - *0x9f* = driver in an inconsistent power state. Looking at the 1st parm (inside parenthesis), a slight difference - 

(6) *0x9f (0x4,,,)* = The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp subsystem

(1) *0x9f (0x3,,,)* = driver blocking an IRP for too long a time

The first 6 named the NT Kernel as the probable cause (default of sorts). The 7th named cdrom.sys as p/c, which I find interesting because your system files do not indicate the presence of a DVD/ CD drive. Do you have a DVD drive? Did you, then remove it or disconnect it?

The stack from the *0x9f (0x4,,,)* - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[COLOR=navy][B]STACK_TEXT: [/B][/COLOR]
 
00000000`00000000 : nt![color=blue]KiSwapContext[/color]+0x7a
00000000`00000000 : nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x1d2

fffff800`0304cd00 : nt!Ke[COLOR=DarkRed]WaitForSingleObject[/COLOR]+0x19f

00000000`00000001 : nt![color=red]PnpDeviceCompletionQueueGetCompletedRequest[/color]+0x35

00000000`00000000 : nt![color=red]PnpDeviceCompletionProcessCompletedRequests[/color]+0x5e

fffff800`02ef9698 : nt!PipProcess[color=purple][b]DevNodeTree[/color][/b]+0x378

00000000`00000000 : nt!PiProcessReenumeration+0x98
00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDeviceActionWorker+0x327
fffffa80`03aed890 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16
[/font]

This is the program line that failed -


Code:


[font=lucida console][B]Fault bucket[/B] X64_[COLOR=Blue]0x9F_4[/COLOR]_nt![color=red]PnpDeviceCompletionQueueGetCompletedRequest[/color]+35, type 0[/font]

Separate the words and we see that a PnP device is involved - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]Pnp Device Completion Queue Get Completed Request[/font]

This tells us that resource contention exists, i.e., a "LOCK" - a thread has exclusive hold of an object, another needs it but will never get it; hence the BSODs -


Code:


[font=lucida console][COLOR=DarkRed]WaitForSingleObject[/COLOR][/font]


This line from the stack -


Code:


[font=lucida console][color=purple][b]DevNodeTree[/color][/b]+[/font]

DevNode = An internal structure that represents a device on the system created by the PnP Manager when the device is configured 
Tree = path


`

A closer look at your MediaLink MWN-USB150N USB wifi -
Main page --> http://www.medialinkproducts.com/wirelessUSBAdapter.html
Data Sheet (PDF file) --> http://www.medialinkproducts.com/docs/MWN-USB150N_UG.pdf
Driver Setup (EXE file) --> see bottom-right of main page, next to 'Data Sheet'

Look at page 11 of the PDF. Are you using that screen for wifi configuration?

I found these start-up items. I believe the 1st is the p11 screen. What does #2 (Digital Line Detect) do? The 3rd appears to be from Dell, but how does the "datasafe" work, i.e., is it a back up app to server or external drive?


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[COLOR=Red]Medialink Utility[/COLOR]	c:\program files (x86)\medialink\mwn-usb150n\ui.exe -s	
	HKU\S-1-5-21-3004775959-100996524-3952689435-1000\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

[COLOR=red]Digital Line Detect[/COLOR]	dlg	1.0.0.2	3/1/2010 5:50 PM	
	Avanquest Software	c:\program files (x86)\digital line detect\dlg.exe

[COLOR=red]SftService[/COLOR]	1.0.82.41	3/1/2010 5:54 PM	
	SoftThinks	c:\program files (x86)\dell datasafe local backup\sftservice.exe[/font]


The Dell Support page for your system shows an Atheros wifi, yet I do not see it anywhere in your system files. Did it come with Atheros wifi... and then removed so the USB wifi could be used?
Dell Inspiron 580s Support - drivers --> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INSP_DSKTP_580S&os=W764&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Note that it also shows firmware for a DVD drive.

As *TorrentG* mentioned, Conexant = soft56k modem - and is showing up as a serial port device. Have you ever used it? I don't know what this 2006 Conexant diagnostic interface driver is doing in a new Windows 7 system - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006 (449716BE)[/font]

The other driver updates as noted by TorrentG are important as well, but I would like to know more about the wifi and DVD drive first.

The system had its initial boot-up on 3 March 2010. The BSODs began suddenly and furiously on 30 April 2010. Check the Reliability Monitor for clues on 29 April & 30 April - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat May 22 14:57:14.720 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:02.280
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003b65040, fffff80003dba510}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSwapContext+7a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat May 22 12:15:15.098 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:15:24.284
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003b62040, fffff80003db8510}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSwapContext+7a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed May 19 18:15:34.872 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:32:43.059
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003b65040, fffff80000b9c510}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSwapContext+7a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon May 17 20:01:38.512 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:23:08.683
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004925060, fffff80003db5518, fffffa800715e010}
Probably caused by : cdrom.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May  4 17:39:45.648 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:55:55.819
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003b65040, fffff80003db3510}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSwapContext+7a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 30 19:15:23.491 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:27:37.052
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003b64040, fffff80003db3510}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSwapContext+7a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 30 14:04:49.002 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:36:57.562
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003b62040, fffff80000b9c510}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSwapContext+7a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  
 by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

I must say, another excellent post John! I've learned quite a bit from it.

To back John's findings about the CD/DVD drive missing, here's what I found in the system event log:


Code:


Event[1437]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: atapi
  Date: 2010-05-19T19:47:29.494
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: CCCC
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort1.

Event[1438]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: cdrom
  Date: 2010-05-19T19:47:29.478
  Event ID: 15
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: CCCC
  Description: 
The device, \Device\CdRom0, is not ready for access yet.

The drive is locked by the system and cannot be used for some reason. Does it show up in *Computer*? Let's first reinstall a few drivers: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INSP_DSKTP_580S&os=W764&osl=en&catid=&impid=

There's something on that page that I've never seen before from Dell, a "firmware update" for the CD drive. Please navigate through *Device Manager* and see which drive you actually have (if any show up at all) and install the respective firmware. You should do the same with the chipset driver first because there are two different possible chipsets that Dell ships the 580S with. If you need help with the *Device Manager*, follow the instructions here: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!120D9BFA03F629FD!151.entry

Good luck.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Thanks, Devin - I missed those entries.

Just to note - something I forgot to add about USB wifi...

It is capable of 802.11n transmission speed up to 300 Mbps, per specs. However, it is currently 802.11g @ 24 Mbps (802.11g usually = 54 Mbps). Signal strength average = 70%. Also, you have no encryption on wifi network. It is open & available to anyone that can receive the signal.

Use Ethernet to connect to Internet until USB wifi & Atheros internal wifi issues addressed.

.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

JC's post above reminds me of when I used to learn from H2S04. Niiiice.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Wow, thanks to everybody who responded ! It will take me DAYS to figure out what you said let alone know what to do about it, and I only have access to the system for a few hours in the evening. But your comments reminded me of a couple of symptoms that I haven’t mentioned previously: 

1. On the very first powerup of this system after we received it in March, Windows reported some sort of fatal error and refused to come up. I didn’t write down the problem and didn’t know what to do about it but kept pressing buttons and retrying until it finally did come up. Since that time, there have been no further problems at powerup, so I don’t know what happened, but apparently it fixed itself somehow. 

2. Part of some initial problems at first powerup was that the DVD drive didn’t work. The door wouldn’t open and if I forced it open, the DVD drive wouldn’t read the DVD. Again, I kept trying it and it finally worked, but I don’t know what happened or how it got fixed. I have had no problems with the DVD drive since the first day or two. I only tried writing a DVD once or twice, but that seemed to be successful and the DVD drive has read various DVD’s again apparently successfully. 

3. Even though I can’t cause the BSOD problem, I can sometimes tell when it’s going to happen, and the symptoms seem consistent with something locking up. Each of the following BSOD’s happened once but after the system information that I posted in the second post above so you don’t have any information about these particular BSOD’s: 
a. I inserted a flash drive into a USB port on the front of the computer, but Windows did not recognize or acknowledge the flash drive. When I shut down the system, I got a new BSOD. When the system finally successfully restarted, the flash drive was recognized successfully. 
b. As I was trying to install some of the new drivers mentioned above, I tried to create a System Restore Point. A similar symptom occured. After a wait of a little less than 10 minutes, Windows said that creation of the System Restore Point failed. As before, when I shut down the system, I got a new BSOD. When the system finally successfully restarted, the System Restore Point was successfully created in under 30 seconds. 

As I reported previously, the BSOD occurs in the same way in all cases: the “Windows Shutting Down....” message occurs and remains for about 10 minutes, then the screen goes blank, then colorful, then the system starts up again. Then when I shut down the next time, the shutdown occurs successfully, and Windows reports the BSOD with an error screen when I next start up and log on. 

So these symptoms sound consistent to me of something locking up and preventing Windows from processing and that causes the BSOD. 

I will study your most recent comments and respond to your specific questions when I next get access to the system. Thanks again so much for all your help and attention. I really appreciate your comments. 

Roger


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Where exactly did you buy the system? Did it come preloaded with the correct drivers? It seems to me like the first order of business would be to install the chipset driver, especially because of the problems with the CD drive and your USB flash drive.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

The system came directly from Dell by FedEx. I didn't install anything myself initially. However, the system has a slightly unusual history. We originally ordered a different system; when it arrived the case was physically damaged although the system seemed to work OK. A Dell technician came out, looked at it, and recommended a replacement. The replacement system is the one that I am working on. The specifications for the replacement system are actually better than the original system (the original system didn't have an Intel i3 processor). But I assume that none of this history should have affected how the new system was set up. In any event, it did come directly from Dell via mailorder.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi Roger. . .

You should contact Dell Support again and provide them with a link to this thread to assure that your system problem history is noted. They will most likely instruct you to reinstall Windows 7, which is at the top of my list of suggestions at this time.

However, I see the amount of installed apps you have and understand why you may not want to reinstall the OS, but please consider it as you need to know if Windows 7 alone is stable on the hardware platform.

I found this 1996 driver in the files related to audio..?


Code:


[font=lucida console]
[COLOR=Red] 8/7/1996[/COLOR]    4:30:44 PM  
     "C:\CCCC\CCCC Maintenance\CCCC Utility Programs\Roger Utilities
          \Music Time Deluxe\PPDRV.SYS" [/font]

Where did the Dell DataSafe software come from -- the drivers have November 2006 timestamps -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
11/1/2006    6:50:00 PM  "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\wimfltr.sys"
11/1/2006   12:51:00 PM  "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\X64\wimfltr.sys"[/font]

I'll stop here and let you digest everything. Please post back with any questions/ concerns, regardless if all questions answered or not - as new ones will come up, I'm sure!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 05 27 - 3:50 pm 
Thanks again to everybody who has responded. I will try to collect the various comments, investigate, and respond. 

First, the DVD drive: 
In note 9, jcgriff2 said “The other driver updates as noted by TorrentG are important as well, but I would like to know more about the wifi and DVD drive first” so I will start with the DVD drive question. It is abundantly clear that this PC has a DVD drive since I am sitting here looking at it. Furthermore, it works. I note that I did in fact install the Dell update R244364 with filename R244364_RoxioBurn_v1.01_120816F.zip as part of my effort to update drivers, but you would not have any information about this update on the zip file that I posted in note 2. I tested the DVD drive as follows: first I found a previous DVD-RW that I had used to test this drive on March 22, 2010. At that time, I wrote several gigabytes worth of folders to this DVD-RW, then read it back and everything worked as far as I could tell then. Today, I got this previous disk, and I could still read the old files. In addition, I burned a new file to the disk, took the disk out of the drive, then put it back in, and was also able to read the file that I had just burned. While I was doing this a Roxio icon appeared on my desktop. I also inserted a CD-RW disk that I had recorded way back on Feb 7, 2005 on a different PC and this disk also was read correctly. I didn’t try to write to this disk. So as far as I can tell, the DVD drive is working correctly. 

When I click on My Computer and display disk devices, the DVD drive appears. When I right click on the DVD drive, and then click on Properties, a screen appears with the following information: 
HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GH50N ATA device 
Device Type: DVD/CD-ROM drives 
Manufacturer: (Standard CD-ROM drives) 
Location: Location 0 (Channel 1, Target 0, Lun0) 
Device Status: This device is working properly. 

When I click on the Driver and Driver Details tab, the following is displayed: 
Driver Provider: Microsoft 
Driver Date: 6/21/2006 
Driver Version: 6.1.7600.16385 
Driver Files: 
C:\Windows\system32\Drivers\cdrom.sys
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys 
Provider: Microsoft Corporation 
File version: 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255) 
Copyright: Microsoft Corporation 
Digital Signer: Microsoft Windows 

Also in note 9, jcgriff2 said, “The first 6 (bug checks) named the NT Kernel as the probable cause (default of sorts). The 7th named cdrom.sys as p/c, which I find interesting because your system files do not indicate the presence of a DVD/ CD drive. Do you have a DVD drive? Did you, then remove it or disconnect it?” 
My answer: As above, the DVD drive is definitely there and I have not removed it, disconnected it, or done anything else to it. In fact, I haven’t had the computer case open at all. It’s a mystery to me why it wouldn’t show up where it is supposed to. 

Also in note 9, jcgriff2 said, “The system had its initial boot-up on 3 March 2010. The BSODs began suddenly and furiously on 30 April 2010. Check the Reliability Monitor for clues on 29 April & 30 April - 
START | type perfmon /rel” 

My response: I checked the Reliability Monitor (which I had never done before) and found the following: 
Most, but not all, days had one or several “Informational Events,” except for March 7 – March 16, which had no events at all of any kind. This was during my vacation when the computer was not in use or turned on. 
In addition, the following occurred: 
One or more Application Failures on: Mar 4, 5, 18, 19, 21, 24, 29, Apr 3, 6, 12, May 5, 10, 13, 17, 19, 25. 
Windows Failures (the next line) occurred on: Apr 30 (first one), May 1, 4, 17, 19, 22, 24, 25, 26. 
Only one Miscellaneous Failure occurred on April 28. 
There were three Warnings: one each on March 25, May 1, and May 26. 
The most interesting ones were presumably the events that occurred around April 30 when the BSOD’s began occurring. They are as follows: 
April 27: No events of any kind recorded . 
April 28: Miscellanous Failure Description: The previous system shutdown at 5:11:34 PM on ‎4/‎28/‎2010 was unexpected.
Informational events: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials – KB972696 Successful Windows Update 

April 29: 2 Informational Event: #1 Successful Windows Update for Windows 7 – KB975496
#2 Successful Windows Update for Windows 7 – KB980408 
April 30: Informational event: Definition Update for Microsoft Security Essentials
Windows Failures (the first ones): 2 critical events: 
Description #1: The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000009f (0x0000000000000004, 0x0000000000000258, 0xfffffa8003b62040, 0xfffff80000b9c510). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 043010-18813-01.
Description #2: The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000009f (0x0000000000000004, 0x0000000000000258, 0xfffffa8003b64040, 0xfffff80003db3510). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 043010-18111-01.

May 1: 2 Critical Events: both were Windows Shut Down Unexpectedly ( but apparently no bugcheck) 
1 Warning: Java™ 6 Update 20 – Unsuccessful application installation 
Windows Installer installed the product. Product Name: Java(TM) 6 Update 20. Product Version: 6.0.200. Product Language: 1033. Manufacturer: Sun Microsystems, Inc.. Installation success or error status: 1602. 
6 informational events: 
Definition Update for MS Security Essentials – Successful Windows Update 
Java 6 Update 20 – Successful application installation 
Java Auto Updater – Successful application reconfiguration 
Java Auto Updater – Successful application reconfiguration (2nd time) 
CyberPower Battery Backup – Successful driver installation 
CyberPower PowerPanel Personal Edition 1.2.4 – Successful application installation 

May 2 - Definition Update for MS Security Essentials – Successful Windows Update 
May 3 – No events whatsoever !! 
May 4 - 2 Critical Events: 
#1 Windows stopped working – 5/4/2010 4:41 pm 
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000009f (0x0000000000000004, 0x0000000000000258, 0xfffffa8003b65040, 0xfffff80003db3510). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 050410-17986-01.
#2 Windows Shut Down Unexpectedly – 5/4/2010 8:11 pm 

So what seems to me to be unusual or unique around Apr 30/May 1 are as follows: 
1.	The two windows updates on April 29. Was there something wrong with them? 
2.	The Java Update on May 1 (but this was AFTER the first two BSOD’s) which reported both an unsuccessful installation and a successful installation. 
3.	The CyberPower Battery Backup driver installation on May 1 (also AFTER the first two BSOD’s) , which said it was successful, and seems to work OK. 

Well, this note is already too long, I suppose. I will study the MediaLink wireless USB adapter in my next note. 

Here are a few additional responses to other comments: 
Also in note 9, jcgriff2 said “I found these start-up items. I believe the 1st is the p11 screen. What does #2 (Digital Line Detect) do? The 3rd appears to be from Dell, but how does the "datasafe" work, i.e., is it a back up app to server or external drive?” 
My response: I don’t know what Digital Line Detect does. I seem to remember some ancient piece of software or hardware that would detect whether a telephone line was an analog line or a digital line. I don’t remember anything else about it, but if that’s accurate, it might be related to the modem. 
I don’t use “Datasafe” but I think it is a Dell supplied utility for making online backup. I think that the PC purchase price includes several gigabytes of online storage of one year for backups. I don’t use this utility and I don’t think I have set it up or started it, but I might have experimented with it once, but don’t use it now. 

In Note #10, DT Roberts said: 
“If you need help with the Device Manager, follow the instructions here: http://cid-120d9bfa03f629fd.spaces.l...29FD!151.entry” 
My response: I tried this link several times on two different PC’s, but the webpage would not display, so I don’t know what’s going on there. 

In note 11, jcgriff2 said “Also, you have no encryption on wifi network. It is open & available to anyone that can receive the signal.” 
My response: That is correct and the lack of security is not a problem in this situation; also it saves a lot of hassle with passwords, etc. 

Also, in note 11, jcgriff2 said “Use Ethernet to connect to Internet until USB wifi & Atheros internal wifi issues addressed.” 
My response: Um, I will be glad to do that but would prefer to wait a few days ago to get the cable hooked up. As I said, I will respond to the WiFi questions in my next note and if you have suggestions of how to address the WiFi problems, I will connect the cable then, if that’s OK. 

Also, in note 16, jcgriff2 said “I found this 1996 driver in the files related to audio..?
Code: 8/7/1996 4:30:44 PM "C:\CCCC\CCCC Maintenance\CCCC Utility Programs\Roger Utilities
\Music Time Deluxe\PPDRV.SYS" 
My Response: This folder “Roger Utilities” is a bunch of stuff that I brought from my home computer. Music Time Deluxe is not installed on this computer, so it shouldn’t be causing any problems. 

Also, in note 16, jcgriff2 said “Where did the Dell DataSafe software come from -- the drivers have November 2006 timestamps -	Code:
11/1/2006 6:50:00 PM "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\wimfltr.sys"
11/1/2006 12:51:00 PM "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\X64\wimfltr” 
My response: See previous comments about DataSafe. I don’t use it and don’t plan to do anything with it. 

As I said I will work on the WiFi and other unanswered questions on Saturday (not tomorrow). Thanks again for all your time and attention. I do hope we can make some progress without reinstalling Windows 7 (more on that later but it will unfeasible to do that unless the system has a hard crash that has no recovery possible. ) 

Roger


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Your cooperation and the effort that you put into your posts are greatly appreciated. They'll definitely expedite the (sometimes) grueling process of finding the actual cause of the problems with your computer.

Upon looking deeper into the event log, I found this:


Code:


Event[5154]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2010-05-10T15:58:04.868
  Event ID: 11
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: CCCC
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR5.

What that means is that an error was found not only with your DVD drive, but also the hard drive. That, along with the information you've given us in your last post, leads me to believe that it's not a problem with the CD drive at all, but rather the PATA or SATA controller on the motherboard. Motherboard issues can be tricky: it's usually a problem with the chipset driver as I've mentioned before, but it could also be a flawed BIOS setting or hardware issue. I can't see how it could be either of the last two because you've never opened the computer and I assume that you haven't played around with the BIOS settings much.

Don't worry about the link. I can't access it either for some reason, which especially strange because I wrote it! It's just a simple tutorial regarding the *Device Manager* if you needed it. Here's another: http://www.techtalkz.com/windows-7/515982-how-use-device-manager-windows-7-a.html

Whenever you get a chance, try reinstalling the chipset driver. That seems to be the best first step to take. 

Good luck to you.

Devin


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 05 27 Thursday - 10 pm 

As I said I won’t have access to the computer in question until Saturday, but I want to briefly ask a couple of questions about Devin’s last note. 

Devin said: “Whenever you get a chance, try reinstalling the chipset driver. That seems to be the best first step to take.” 
My Question: Dell lists two chipset drivers: 
1. Intel - Driver	Importance: Optional Release Date: 1/7/2010 Version 6.0.0.1179,A00 
applies to AMT HECI (Consumer Desktop) 
2. Intel - Driver Importance: Optional Release Date: 1/7/2010 Version 9.1.1.1020, A00 
applies to: Ibex Peak H57 Chipset 
Since they are both listed, I assume that I should go ahead and download/install BOTH of them. Is that correct? (I would think that perhaps only the Consumer Desktop driver would apply to me, but maybe it doesn’t matter whether I do both of them, especially since Dell does in fact list both of them.) 

Devin said: “I assume that you haven't played around with the BIOS settings much.” 
My Response: Correct - I have not modified the BIOS at all and can’t remember if I ever even looked at it. 

Devin reported an Event Log Description that said: “The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk5\DR5” 
My Response/Question: I don’t know what that sentence means, but I note that it says “Harddisk5.” Does that suggest that Windows thinks there are five disks? In fact, of course, there is only one disk, but there ARE four memory card readers which I never use but which show up on the “My Computer” display. I’m not in front of the computer in question, but I THINK they show up as disks. Not to confuse the various issues, but I am wondering why this description says “Harddisk5” instead of 0 or 1, or whatever the hard disk address is. 

I will download/install the chipset driver(s) whenever I get access to the PC on Saturday, but I would appreciate knowing for sure if I should do both of them, or just one or other, or whether it matters. 

Roger


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 05 29 – Saturday – 10 am 
This is my effort to answer unanswered questions in previous posts, particularly regarding WiFi. 

In note 9, jcgriff2 said: “A closer look at your MediaLink MWN-USB150N USB wifi -
Main page --> http://www.medialinkproducts.com/wir...SBAdapter.html
Data Sheet (PDF file) --> http://www.medialinkproducts.com/doc...USB150N_UG.pdf
Driver Setup (EXE file) --> see bottom-right of main page, next to 'Data Sheet'
Look at page 11 of the PDF. Are you using that screen for wifi configuration?” 
My Response: Um, I’m not quite sure how to respond – my USB wifi adapter seems to work OK and I don’t remember what I did to configure it, but I haven’t changed anything from the original installation, except that I did download and install the supposedly current driver a few days ago. That didn’t seem to change anything and everything still works OK. If I right click on the icon in the task bar, then the resulting screen looks quite similar to what is shown on page 11 of the PDF, so it looks to me like it is working OK. If there is something else I should check, please let me know. 

Also in note 9, jcgriff2 said: 
“The Dell Support page for your system shows an Atheros wifi, yet I do not see it anywhere in your system files. Did it come with Atheros wifi... and then removed so the USB wifi could be used?
Dell Inspiron 580s Support - drivers --> http://support.dell.com/support/down...&catid=&impid=” 
My Response: The Dell support page says that an Atheros driver applies to a Wireless 1525 WLAN mini-card 
As far as I know, this system does not have such a card, so I assume that is why this driver would not be on the system. The wireless access, as mentioned above, is via the MediaLink USB Wifi adapter. 

In note 11, jcgriff2 said: “Use Ethernet to connect to Internet until USB wifi & Atheros internal wifi issues addressed.” 
My Response: I am assuming that this is not really necessary if the only question is why the Atheros driver is not present, which is because the 1525 WLAN card is not present, as I said previously. 

In note 16, jcgriff2 said: 
“You should contact Dell Support again and provide them with a link to this thread to assure that your system problem history is noted. They will most likely instruct you to reinstall Windows 7, which is at the top of my list of suggestions at this time. However, I see the amount of installed apps you have and understand why you may not want to reinstall the OS, but please consider it as you need to know if Windows 7 alone is stable on the hardware platform.” 
My Response: I will be glad to contact Dell Support and let them know the history. But I am wondering if I should wait until we run out of ideas here. Also, you are correct that I would not want to reinstall Windows 7. This PC is the main computer for a small non-profit camp and I provide volunteer support for them. Since summer is the camp’s busy season, it would just not be feasible to reinstall Windows unless there was a hard crash and that was the only option.

Driver Update: 
In a previous note, TorrentG recommended that I update the Wireless Mouse Driver but I was uncertain whether to use the 32 bit driver or the 64 bit driver. A later note recommended the 64 bit driver so I downloaded and installed that driver today. The driver seemed to download, install, and work properly. The mouse still worked OK after installation. However, the date/time on C:\Windows\System32\drivers\NuidFltr.sys did not change. It is still 5/9/2009 1:14 am. Why would the date/time not change if the driver is updated? Was the original file the most current after all, or was it in fact NOT the driver ? Or did the driver update or change some other file associated with the driver? 

DT Roberts recommended that I download/install the chipset drivers. I was uncertain whether to load one or both of the ones at the Dell website at: 
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=INSP_DSKTP_580S&os=W764&osl=en&catid=&impid=
But I decided to go ahead and install both of them. They were: 
R245238 – Intel Driver – Applies to AMT HECI (Consumer Desktop) Release Date: 1/7/2010; Version 6.0.0.1179,A00
This driver installed successfully. 
R245241 – Intel Driver – Applies to Ibex Peak H57 Chipset; Release Date: 1/7/2010; Version: 9.1.1.1020,A00
This installation gave the following message in a message box: 
“Program Compatibility Assistant: Windows detected that this program did not run correctly. To try and fix the problem, Windows has applied compatibility settings to this program. Windows will use these settings the next time you run the program. If you noticed this program didn’t run correctly, try running the program again. Program: R245241” 
My response: Of course, I have no idea what the previous message means, especially since the program in question is a Dell program. In any event, the system seems to still be working properly and I do not notice anything unusual. 

So I think I have covered all previous questions and any suggestions that anybody made previously. Thanks again for your attention, and I will await any further suggestions, comments, or questions. There have in fact been several more BSOD’s on shutdown this week, but none today so far (Saturday), so I don’t know if anything I have done might have fixed the problem.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi -

The reason I asked about the wifi. . . .

Why do you have an external USB wifi device on a brand new system? The system should have come with a wifi device - or is the USB the one it came with?

Also - the signal strength is only ~ 65-75%, according to Windows Management Instrumentation and causing speed to decrease to 24 Mbps. The typical 802.11g speed = 54 Mbps. WMI took a single snapshot, meaning that the speed may drop even lower than 24 Mbps. Signal strength should be 99-100%.

How far away from the router are you?

Wifi connectivity/ signal strength is the reason I suggested to connect via Ethernet to assure a solid network connection.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

HI, jcgriff2, and thanks for your response. 

There is no good reason why our system does not have an internal wifi device except that we always had wired connections for desktop computers so that’s the way I ordered this one. Along the way, I realized that we were running out of wired ports on our 4 port router and that the best-selling MediaLink USB adapter was only $30 at Amazon.com so I decided to try it. I was surprised at how well it worked with absolutely no hassle upon installation. I have more recently been trying a new N router and the MediaLink USB adapter also links with it without any manual reconfiguration. Our usage is not very internet intensive so even at reduced speeds, so performance has been adequate. 
The USB adapter is located on the back of the PC and is about 20-30 feet from the router, through several thin walls of the trailer where the office is. I’m not too surprised at the reduced speed although I don’t know how to measure typical performance over time. I’ve never tried to figure out or use WMI. 
Thanks again, and any further thoughts about the cause of the BSOD’s would be appreciated, as well as why the driver file date/times don’t change even when I supposedly update the drivers. 

Roger


----------



## reventon

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Not sure why the driver dates did not change.

Have you received any more BSODs?


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 06 02 – Wednesday – 7 am 
No BSOD’s since Friday, May 28 but it was a holiday weekend. The BSOD’s here usually happen at shutdown after a day of normal heavy use. Over the weekend, there was only light use, mostly by me. Yesterday, Tuesday, June 1, WAS a heavy use day and I expected a BSOD at shutdown Tuesday evening, but users did not report a problem and the perfmon /rel report did not indicate any problems. I did update the MS Intellipoint 7.1 wireless mouse driver on Saturday, May 29, perfmon records a successful installation. That’s the only thing that perfmon has reported besides successful update of MS Security Essentials virus definitions. It’s hard to believe that something I did actually had an effect, and I think it’s still too early to say for sure. I’ll definitely let you know if BSOD’s continue to occur. Thanks for asking. 

Roger


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi Roger. . .

Thank you for clarification re: Atheros wifi. I was wondering where it was based on specs and for some reason did not give consideration to the fact that the system could be ordered without it. At least we (I) now know there is no hardware issue surrounding it.

Is the USB wifi setup simply a USB stick plugged in a port in the back of the system? You can use USB cable to relocate the USB wifi stick. Doing so with a Netgear USB wifi stick and 3' USB cable here resulted in dramatic signal increase.

Glad to hear BSOD-free thus far.

If you wish to run WMI app alone outside of the BSOD collection app, download the zip, extract the EXE, save it to Documents, RIGHT-click on EXE, select "Run as Administrator". Two Notepads will open - one behind the other. One is IPCONFIG, the other WMI/ NETSH, which will show you signal strength and network info.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...op-netsh_lan_wlan_01-12-2010_jcgriff2_exe.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 06 03 - Thursday 5 pm 

We had another BSOD at Shutdown today but this time I knew it was coming. I had observed in the past that Windows 7 did not recognize my flash drive when I inserted it into a USB port if a BSOD was going to occur at Shutdown. So for the last week, I have been inserting my flash drive before shutdown in the evening and also randomly during the day. During this time, my flash drive was always recognized correctly except for the final time just a few minutes ago. All the symptoms of the BSOD were exactly the same as in the past. 
Today was a busy day for the Windows 7 computer, with lots of activity both on the computer in question as well as the other two PC’s on our small network. So it’s seems likely to me that the users are doing something that causes the LOCK, but I don’t know what it is. Our Users are not sophisticated computer people, so all of their tasks are relatively simple word/data processing and internet access, but it seems clear to me that someone is doing something to make the LOCK occur. But the LOCK doesn’t seem to affect a very large part of the system. The Users never call and complain that something doesn’t work. Only at Shutdown do we know something is wrong (or as mentioned above, when my flash drive is not recognized). 
jcgriff2 has said previously that “a PnP device is involved” and “This tells us that resource contention exists, i.e., a "LOCK" - a thread has exclusive hold of an object, another needs it but will never get it; hence the BSODs” So the question in my mind is what IS the PnP device involved, and what thread is involved in the lock? Since I think I can predict when the BSOD is going to occur, is there some diagnostic procedure that can detect and report what device, driver, thread, or other part of the system is LOCKed BEFORE the BSOD actually occurs? If so, then I would think that would indicate directly what needs to be updated or changed. 
So does anybody have any suggestions for how I can detect and report what device or driver is LOCK’ed while the system is still running before the BSOD? 
Thanks as always for your comments. 
Roger


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

I don't know how to proceed in finding the problem and nobody has responded for some time, but I really need to find this problem so I'm going I'm going to try to use WinDbg to diagnose the BSOD errors myself on my new Windows 7 Professional system. Since I’m not very familiar with Windows internals, there are a lot of questions and problems using WinDbg. Here are my first two questions: 

1. How can I save, print, or copy the on screen results of WinDbg and !analyze -v ? Copy/Paste doesn’t seem to work. I have found no option to save or print the onscreen output. 

2. WinDbg refuses to access minidumps in C:\Windows\minidumps even though I am running as Administrator with all access privileges. Error message is: “You don’t have permission to open this file” even when I am Administrator with all access privileges. When I copy a minidump to another folder, then Windbg DOES access the minidump without error. In addition, C:\Windows\minidumps has an odd lock icon on the folder. None of the other folders in C:\Windows have this icon. I don’t know what it means, how it got there, or how to remove it. How can I use Windbg to access minidumps in C:\Windows\minidumps without having to move them to another folder? 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions on either of the above two questions.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi - 

For Windbg, use these commands when the blue !analyze -v appears - paste them into the *kd> * command line -


Code:


!analyze -v; kv; lmnt; lmntsm

To copy/ paste Windbg output into a notepad, user CTRL-A, CTRL-C, then paste into notepad.

Run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## reventon

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*



> 2. WinDbg refuses to access minidumps in C:\Windows\minidumps even though I am running as Administrator with all access privileges. Error message is: “You don’t have permission to open this file” even when I am Administrator with all access privileges. When I copy a minidump to another folder, then Windbg DOES access the minidump without error. In addition, C:\Windows\minidumps has an odd lock icon on the folder. None of the other folders in C:\Windows have this icon. I don’t know what it means, how it got there, or how to remove it. How can I use Windbg to access minidumps in C:\Windows\minidumps without having to move them to another folder?


You always have to run them from another folder.

About your PnP lock - try running your computer with out the USB wireless device and then see if it still occurs.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Thanks to both previous commenters. I will work on the Driver Verifier over the next few days. I understand that I probably ought to run it while users are NOT using the PC, as BSOD’s are more likely to occur and would interrupt regular work. 

Meanwhile, I did in fact remove the wireless USB adapter several weeks ago and reconnected the network cable. I also removed the MediaLink driver, so I assume that would not be causing a problem. 

However, I had another BSOD at shutdown tonight. I have gotten the impression that the BSOD’s are associated somehow with network activity. Tonight I was doing backups which consists of copying files between the three computers on the network. There was nothing else going on in the system, no other users, and the printers were turned off. The bugchecks looked the same as before. Below is a portion of the !analyze –v output. I noticed the mention of atapi.sys, but I don’t know what it is or why it would be involved, especially if it associated with the CDROM drive, which I was not using. If there are any clues in this data, or if it would be helpful to see more of it, please let me know. Here is a portion of it: 

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004914060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800638fc10}
Probably caused by : atapi.sys
Followup: MachineOwner
---------
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8004914060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c518, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa800638fc10, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------
DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE: 3
IMAGE_NAME: atapi.sys
DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 4a5bc113
MODULE_NAME: atapi
FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88000c86000 atapi
CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR: 0x9F
PROCESS_NAME: System
CURRENT_IRQL: 2

For the sake of brevity, I didn’t copy the whole thing. Thanks for any other ideas about which driver might be the cause of these BSOD’s.


----------



## reventon

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Can you please upload the entire dump file.

PnP and atapi.sys have the common factor of the Motherboard, therefore I think you may have an issue there.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Thanks Reventon for your response. 

I'm going to try to attach the zip folder of the minidump file to this note. I"m not sure I have done this before.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Before Reventon's last post, I had shut the computer down for the night. But I decided to come back to the office and send the minidump file. After I did that (in the last note), then shutdown the computer, there was ANOTHER BSOD error - same as before. I guess the network is not necessarily involved, since there was no other computer turned on, nor any other device. All I did was turn on the PC, access the internet, and send the previous dump file. So since now there is ANOTHER dump file, I'm sending that one too in case it's of any help. Thanks again for your attention .


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi - 

I am still finding this 2006 Conexant Diagnostic Interface driver - 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
mdmxsdk.sys  Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006 (449716BE)[/font]

These drivers are still showing up in the dumps as well. They need to be updated -


Code:


[font=lucida console]
AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326) - ATI
atikmdag.sys Thu Dec 10 01:42:32 2009 (4B209858) - ATI Video

XAudio64.sys Wed Apr 29 14:21:07 2009 (49F89A93) - Conexant Modem audio 
CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Feb 13 16:19:32 2009 (4995E3E4) - Conexant
CAX_DPV.sys  Fri Feb 13 16:24:50 2009 (4995E522)
CAXHWBS2.sys Fri Feb 13 16:21:18 2009 (4995E44E)

NuidFltr.sys Fri May 08 04:53:31 2009 (4A03F30B) - Microsoft IntelliType Pro / IntelliPoint

RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 18 05:29:10 2009 (4A8A7466) - Realtek Audio
[/font]

Microsoft IntelliType --> http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/windows7/support.mspx

Realtek HD Audio --> http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=8&PFid=14&Level=3&Conn=2

Conexant --> http://www.conexant.com/support/

ATI --> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx



Code:


[font=lucida console]
 FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_[color=red]cdrom_IMAGE[/color]_atapi.sys 
[/font]

However, before embarking on further driver updates, I would now suggest that you reinstall the OS first, based on the above. My thinking now goes in the direction of a corrupted original OS installation, given the DVD issue.

I don't have another explanation for seeing cdrom_IMAGE in the dumps.

Format the HDD 1st --> http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

Windbg Logs --> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_RogeratCCCC_Windows7x64_06-18-2010__jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 17 22:58:31.043 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:36.229
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003b65b60, fffff80000b9c510}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSwapContext+7a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 17 21:20:50.999 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:49:10.170
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8004914060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800638fc10}
Probably caused by : atapi.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 06 21 
Thanks as always jcgriff2 for your response. I acknowledge that reformatting the disk and reloading Windows would be preferable. However, as long as the system only has a BSOD at power down, I don’t really want to do that right now since this is the busiest season of our year. 

However, in the meantime, I would like to try again to update or remove the drivers that you have mentioned. 
In particular, I removed the wireless mouse and installed a USB corded mouse, then removed the Intellipoint drivers. That didn’t seem to help as another BSOD occurred. However, at least this one did NOT have nuidfltr.sys in the !lmsm module list from !analyze. 

Now I would like to remove the Conexant drivers since we don’t use the modem anyway. 
From your most recent list, there are five files involved: 
XAudio64.sys Wed Apr 29 14:21:07 2009 (49F89A93) - Conexant Modem audio 
CAX_CNXT.sys Fri Feb 13 16:19:32 2009 (4995E3E4) - Conexant
CAX_DPV.sys Fri Feb 13 16:24:50 2009 (4995E522)
CAXHWBS2.sys Fri Feb 13 16:21:18 2009 (4995E44E)
mdmxsdk.sys Mon Jun 19 17:27:26 2006 (449716BE)

However, I’m not sure how to get these drivers out of the system. I uninstalled the modem on the Device Manager screen, but the next time I booted the system, it was automatically installed again. I don't really want to open the case and physically remove the modem. So I would appreciate your response to these questions: 

1.	How do I uninstall a driver for a device that is present and make sure it is not reinstalled at the next boot? 

2.	As a matter of information for me, how do you know or decide which drivers are “old” since almost all of them have dates in 2009? 

Thanks as always for any responses to these questions.


----------



## reventon

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*



> 1. How do I uninstall a driver for a device that is present and make sure it is not reinstalled at the next boot?
> 
> 2. As a matter of information for me, how do you know or decide which drivers are “old” since almost all of them have dates in 2009?


1. One way to be sure is to simply to disable the driver in the registry which stops it from loading.
In regedit.exe go to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\_Driver Name_ key and set the *Start* value to *4*​
2. By this stage in troubleshooting we class *all* third party drivers that are 2009 or earlier as "old" and possibly the cause. Especially with a DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE stop code which is almost certainly caused by a third party driver.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

2010 08 03 
I haven’t reported on this problem for a long time, but I am continuing to work at resolving it. The BSOD’s still happen at shutdown occasionally. I have replaced most of the old drivers but I couldn’t figure out how to replace some of the remaining ones. However, more recently, the DVD drive has intermittently refused to function. Sometimes it works fine. Other times it disappears from the My Computer screen and the DVD door won’t open. I even made a YouTube video about it that demonstrates what it does. You can watch it at: 
YouTube - Demonstration of DVD problem on Dell Inspiron 580S
YouTube - Demonstration of DVD problem on Dell Inspiron 580S[/url]

I reported this to Dell and they had me run their diagnostics. Everything passes, including the DVD drive itself. 
Dell thinks that Windows 7 has to be reloaded (as somebody in this forum suggested some time ago). But it’s hard for me to believe that it’s a Windows 7 problem if it works sometimes and doesn’t work other times. That sounds like a hardware problem to me, perhaps based on temperature, since the DVD tends to work early in the morning when it’s cool and the system is first booted but then quits later in the day as it warms up and the system is more heavily used. The DVD problem did occur when the system first arrived but I didn’t pursue it then since it was intermittent, and we don’t use the DVD drive very much. So we haven’t noticed when the DVD drive malfunctions, locks up, or otherwise just disappears from the system. But I can imagine that when it DOES lock up, that could cause the BSOD’s. 

So from these rather confusing symptoms, is it likely that the DVD problem is a Windows 7 driver or directory problem, or is it more likely a problem with the hardware DVD drive/controller (which might imply the motherboard)? 

Thanks for any comments, or any suggestions on how to narrow down the problem.


----------



## reventon

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi,

Sorry about the late reply, I have been pretty busy this week.

After watching that video, it is clear that your DVD drive problem is Hardware, rather than software, related.

Have you tried using a different power connector for the DVD drive?

Also, given that the problem only occurs after a few hours of operation heat may be the problem here. Run your computer with your case open - make sure it is running cooler than usual.

I also find it suspicious that one of your last BSODs mentioned the DVD Drive driver, the 2 problems appear to be connected.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD – DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Thanks, reventon, for your reply. I did in fact convince Dell that the DVD drive had a problem so they replaced it at no cost under warranty. In addition, I asked the Dell technician to remove the conexant modem so that the drivers would not be loaded, since I couldn't figure out how to update all of them. Finally, I removed the Savin printer driver. I had no particular reason to suspect the Savin driver, but it is obviously non-Microsoft. Now I am going to wait for a few days to see if any more BSOD's occur. I could imagine a situation where the DVD drive would intermittently go offline and the driver wouldn't detect that. Then when shutdown occured, the device couldn't be detected and the driver wouldn't know what to do about that, and so Windows 7 would BSOD. Anyway, if I don't get another BSOD for a week or two, I will assume that it was a hardware problem and let you know.


----------



## RogeratCCCC

*Final post for closed thread*

2010 09 30 

This problem has apparently been resolved so this will be my last note about it. Between April 30, 2010, and July 30, 2010, my new Dell Windows 7 Professional system experienced 37 minidumps after an equivalent number of BSOD’s at shutdown. On August 6, 2010, Dell Warranty Service replaced the DVD drive and, as of Sept 30, 2010, no further BSOD/minidumps have been experienced. Apparently the DVD drive was the problem. 

Additionally, the DVD drive problem was not detected either by Windows 7 or by Dell hardware diagnostics. The DVD would intermittently disappear from the system, but the problem became apparent only when the DVD drive refused to function, or the BSOD occurred at shutdown, or the DVD drive was not displayed in the Device Manager. When the drive appeared to be present, hardware diagnostics ran successfully. When the drive did not appear to be present, hardware diagnostics did not detect its absence. 

The problem did seem to be heat related, since the DVD drive would often work correctly in the morning when the system was first booted and the office was cool. But by the middle of the day when both the system and the office were warmer, the DVD drive would often (but not always) fail. 

Finally, the problem apparently was NOT caused by: 
1. non-Microsoft drivers 
2. malfunctioning wireless devices 
3. motherboard problems
4. memory problems 

all of which were considered at one time or another. 

Thanks to everybody who responded in the past. I thought you might like to know for sure what happened, so that’s the purpose of this note.


----------



## jcgriff2

*re: Windows 7 BSOD - 0x9f - DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE*

Hi Roger - 

I really appreciate you taking the time to post back letting us know the outcome. This is a first for me -- knowing that a bad DVD drive can cause BSODs of this magnitude. I thank you as well for your detailed replies. It was a pleasure working with you.

I am glad to hear of your BSOD-free status. Enjoy Windows 7 !

Kind Regards. . .

John

`


----------



## DT Roberts

Wow, I too am amazed that this proved to be the issue. As John said, thank you for posting back. This is a very surprising one for all of us here. Good luck and stay BSOD-free! :wave:


----------

